

Ask HN: Getting started with JavaScript app development - jarcane

I&#x27;ve been advised by a prospective employer that local demand where I live (Finland) is exceedingly high, to the extent that I was told just expressing interest in <i>learning</i> mobile dev, especially in JavaScript, increased the chances of employing.<p>However, being willing to learn, and having at least some basic skills, are a doable step away, and I&#x27;d like to get my hands dirty and at least try maybe building a basic proof-of-concept app just to show I can do it.<p>Unfortunately finding actual &quot;getting started&quot; information that isn&#x27;t aimed at existing developers, esp. for JS app dev, seems to be more difficult than I expected.<p>Would deeply appreciate any links, docs, etc.
======
dusky3
Being a begunner myself I can highly recommend these resources:
[http://eloquentjavascript.net/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/)
[https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-
Dont-Know-JS)

See also: [https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/master/fr...](https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-
books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md#javascript)

------
hugentobler
[http://codecademy.com](http://codecademy.com) [http://js.org](http://js.org)

------
jarcane
I should clarify: I'm already familiar with basic JavaScript, it's more
specific stuff about mobile development I'm after.

